# Civilians



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Its 2am, and i have nothing to do.....dropped off my date, and now im bored as f*ck........







:sad:


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Wait for people to make up threads on p-fury so we can post on them.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

whats up with this civilian bs? you arent human anymore? being in the marines makes you l33t enough to refer to those not, as "meer civilians" (thats what your implying, that we are lesser then yourself.).


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont think civilians are lower than me, i find them equal....i just think civilians are nasty in their ways :nod: ....still respect them as equals though


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ok, that makes no sense. Equal? Equal but stereotyped, you meant?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i dont think civilians are lower than me, i find them equal....i just think civilians are nasty in their ways :nod: ....still respect them as equals though


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ive updated my signature, To reflect my current state.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

have you seen how lazy civilians are? its quite scary...what my drill instructor said was true...."once you leave my island, you'll see the world in a different light"...and everything is totally different in the armed forces than in the civilian world!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i dont think civilians are lower than me, i find them equal....





> have you seen how lazy civilians are? its quite scary...what my drill instructor said was true...."once you leave my island, you'll see the world in a different light"...and everything is totally different in the armed forces than in the civilian world!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> Ive updated my signature, To reflect my current state.


Lol. He kinda does have a point, I work in fast food but I don't call everyone outside of the job "customers."

I wonder what customer's do at 2 oclock in the morning...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> Ive updated my signature, To reflect my current state.


 Thats great!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL love the signature!

at 2am we usually watch the news played earlier that day showing all the marines in the 130 degree weather getting shot at....while we stay in the a/c haha j/k i respect those who protect our country but not those that like to rub things in.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

at 2am.. im on this board.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

at 2am.. i am working


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What civilians do at 2 am?

That's easy:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey uhmm, Spikey your a civilian too! Are you not apart of a civilization?! What did I tell you about the Marines or any other part of military. Theyre there to not only turn you into a killing machine, but also to brainwash you into thinking your greater than society. If we all said F the military and gov't all together, where do you think they would be right now? Not saying that would be a wise choice cause the state of vulnerbility we'd be in, but merely the fact that people in the military just think too highly of themselves. So how does you being in the military make you different from us, in such that your not considered a civilian anymore?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey uhmm, Spikey your a civilian too! Are you not apart of a civilization?! What did I tell you about the Marines or any other part of military. Theyre there to not only turn you into a killing machine, but also to brainwash you into thinking your greater than society. If we all said F the military and gov't all together, where do you think they would be right now? Not saying that would be a wise choice cause the state of vulnerbility we'd be in, but merely the fact that people in the military just think too highly of themselves. So how does you being in the military make you different from us, in such that your not considered a civilian anymore?


 Yeah, get off your high horse, little soldier...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

sex, sleep, eat, TV, smoke weed

any of my choices


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, get off your high horse, little soldier...


 can i trade my horse in for a donkey?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey uhmm, Spikey your a civilian too! Are you not apart of a civilization?! What did I tell you about the Marines or any other part of military. Theyre there to not only turn you into a killing machine, but also to brainwash you into thinking your greater than society. If we all said F the military and gov't all together, where do you think they would be right now? Not saying that would be a wise choice cause the state of vulnerbility we'd be in, but merely the fact that people in the military just think too highly of themselves. So how does you being in the military make you different from us, in such that your not considered a civilian anymore?


 *owned.*


----------



## crenjohanna (Sep 7, 2003)

One phrase. ANYONE CAN JOIN THE MILITARY.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

They jerk off, i think?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

crenjohanna said:


> One phrase. ANYONE CAN JOIN THE MILITARY.


 lets see you join!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> crenjohanna said:
> 
> 
> > One phrase. ANYONE CAN JOIN THE MILITARY.
> ...


 Why?? I deal with enough egotistical people as it is! Some guy spitting over my face while trying to tell me to do something, just isnt my fancy!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> crenjohanna said:
> 
> 
> > One phrase. ANYONE CAN JOIN THE MILITARY.
> ...


 Don't tempt me, boy - your military would regret that...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I was convinced i wanted to join the navy and one day go out for BUD/S (seals).. spikey has really killed it for me. I fear i may end up like him, and that would suck.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Its 2am, and i have nothing to do.....dropped off my date, and now im bored as f*ck........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idunno about civilians, but apparently military types spam message boards.











> Total Cumulative Posts 1873
> ( 1.17% of total forum posts )
> Posts per day 8.5
> Joined 31-January 03
> ...


----------



## crenjohanna (Sep 7, 2003)

Obviously his date wasnt that great if hes back by 2am


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

crenjohanna said:


> Obviously his date wasnt that great if hes back by 2am


 And posting on a fish board.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> I was convinced i wanted to join the navy and one day go out for BUD/S (seals).. spikey has really killed it for me. I fear i may end up like him, and that would suck.


all talk and no show.......everyone can say "oh yea, i want to join the navy and become a SEAL".....how about doing it instead of talking about it?









and you know what......its not that im trying to be cocky or egotistical, but everything outside of military life seems different to me now, everything i use to enjoy is now just boring to me, so what the f*ck? i observe non-military people and i see that their ways are different compared to military ways, to me it just seems like non-military people, "civilians", are lazy as f*ck in their ways. I dont really give a sh*t how they do their tasks, i just wish they could do it more effectively.
as for this thread, you all take things to f*cking personally! Goddamn people are too sensitive to my bullshit [as well as other members on this boards bullshit]! I say something offensive, and you all jump on me as if i was insulting your mother...goddamn, lighten the f*ck up! jebus!!!!

my drill instructor said it best....

*" America today is full of f*cking fat lazy motherfuckers...its motherfuckers like you that makes me wonder why i do what i do!"* - Drill Instructor Sgt. John Nunez


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

*yawn* So what? The "my way is better" thing is old, you do what you do and we do what we do. Get over it.







I'm inclined to agree with Drew, a lot of you guys' attitudes give the forces a bad name, fortunately I knew guys who aren't like this and don't get all uptight when people can't "appreciate" your lifestyle. It's neither better nor worse, it's just different. Besides, we have the right to be lazy if we goddamn choose to be, that's what living in the Free World is all about.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

i remember a long time ago i was watching Jon Stewart on the Daily Show and he was poking fun at the reason why the number of people joining the army was dropping. and he was just like thinking out loud...."hmmm start a multi-million dollar internet company or guard shack out in north dakota for the rest of my life? hmmmm"

something like that but had me roflmao.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, what the hell is Kermit doing there...









[/end peacekeeping mission]


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

s2k2sti said:


> i remember a long time ago i was watching Jon Stewart on the Daily Show and he was poking fun at the reason why the number of people joining the army was dropping. and he was just like thinking out loud...."hmmm start a multi-million dollar internet company or guard shack out in north dakota for the rest of my life? hmmmm"
> 
> something like that but had me roflmao.










That's a great show. Anyone remember when he had his late night talk show? That show kicked ass, but it didn't get the support to keep going.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ONce you have been in the marines you always refer to other people as civilians, and most people party but for the non partiers we stay up and watch movies or cartoons once in awhile we have friends over and we just play videogames all night


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> ONce you have been in the marines you always refer to other people as civilians, and most people party but for the non partiers we stay up and watch movies or cartoons once in awhile we have friends over and we just play videogames all night


 c'mon now that far from the truth..i have 10 friend that belong to the military (marines and army) for over 8-10 years service and they do not and have never refered people as civilians...there people just like us..no different..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

caazi said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Ive updated my signature, To reflect my current state.
> ...










lmfao....


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Yeh, hahaha, the Marine Syndrome! Every one of my Marine friends got it. It is highly understandable though, as much sh*t as they tattoo on your mind at BT. I am the only Marine I know that never caught it. Sure there have been times when I've said things like, "yeah right, I'm a motherfuckin Marine, f*ck you buddy!" but usually that correlated with a physical altercation. I never had the mindset of civilians being nasty. They would tell us over and over again, but I would never let it sink in, along with about 95% of the other sh*t they would try to feed me. Just don't be a dick because your a Marine. Not that I'm accusing you of that, but it makes us look bad and fuels the stereotype.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

pcrose said:


> ONce you have been in the marines you always refer to other people as civilians, and most people party but for the non partiers we stay up and watch movies or cartoons once in awhile we have friends over and we just play videogames all night


 Pretty shitty when people think they can talk down to others just because they have a different job. Besides, the "civilians" pay their salaries.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> > I was convinced i wanted to join the navy and one day go out for BUD/S (seals).. spikey has really killed it for me. I fear i may end up like him, and that would suck.
> 
> 
> all talk and no show.......everyone can say "oh yea, i want to join the navy and become a SEAL".....how about doing it instead of talking about it?
> ...


 hey to burst your bubble, but my dad is a ex marine. 100% disabled permanent combat vet with 2 purple hearts. He calls the new marines pussies and lazy, just some food for thought for you from someone that had spent over 1yr in the field. So before you get all high and mighty wait a couple yrs instead of getting all fired up when you are fresh out of bootcamp. Oh yeah one more thing, go tell those civilians that are making over 100k that they are lazy









Mark


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

> " America today is full of f*cking fat lazy motherfuckers...its motherfuckers like you that makes me wonder why i do what i do!" - Drill Instructor Sgt. John Nunez


I wonder if he meant "motherfuckers spamming message boards after I spent my hard time training them is a big slap in the face", he may have meant that


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

at 2am I am picking up your date


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im a civilian and lazy. Lazy enough to have a full time career, full time girlfriend, maintain an all encompassing fish addiction, and run this here puny little site.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

I know the feeling mike.............


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Josh_Pfish said:


> I know the feeling mike.............


 Minus the job and girlfriend.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> full time girlfriend


 Since when did that become a job?!?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Im a civilian and lazy. Lazy enough to have a full time career, full time girlfriend, maintain an all encompassing fish addiction, and run this here puny little site.


 You lazy ass!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > full time girlfriend
> ...


 Since the beginning of mankind. Only it's a job that drains your bank account, not fills it.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Hey Hey Hey...there were no banks in the stone age...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > full time girlfriend
> ...


 Obviously, your not a golfer.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

well i live around OSU campus so at 2am on any given day there is a fair chance i an stumbling home from a bar and/or party









GO BUCKS!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

only read the first post, and here's your answer

sex, sleep, drugs, drinking, tv, video, games


----------



## MethodX (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey USMC*sPiKeY*, Bring everything youve learned in your training over to this civilians house and I'll show you how a lazy man kicks your overated ass.....


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i think some miltary personnel refer to usual society as civilians, my teacher does, but i think it is mostly done to boast that the military person has been through the military. I don't know what I am saying. I think the "civilian" talk thing is interesting although it may seem like stereotyping, but perhaps spikey does not feel comfortable in society and civilization, and that is why he stereotypes us non-military people as civilians. It doesn't really matter. It's just like why do southeners say y'all. They just do.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------

